# Contradictory Symptoms - Could it still be hyperthyroidism?



## Lemonade123

I have MANY of the symptoms of hyperthyroidism but some are the complete opposite... I am still awaiting the results of my bloodwork to confirm or exclude a thyroid problem - but while I'm waiting I'd like to prepare myself. I've had many other tests done and they are all coming back normal, so I'm running out of hope that they will find whatever is wrong with me. I'm tired of feeling so crummy and tired of not being able to put back on the weight that I lost. (I've lost about 20 pounds and at my lowest I was at 95lbs, which was really scary as I am 5' 6" - I desperately want the weight back but no matter how much I eat I gain nothing!)

Anyways, on to my questions about the "contradictory" symptoms:

1. Can you be hyperthyroid but be cold a lot of the time? (feels like this could be due to my severe unintentional weight loss - I have no fat left!)

2. Can you be hyperthyroid if your menstrual cycle actually gets shorter?

3. I have night sweats, but they come and go - is this typical of hyperthyroidism?

4. Does everyone with hyperthyroidism have a swollen or enlarged neck?

5. What is the itching like with hyperthyroid, and where does it occur? I used to have extremely itchy legs, mostly at night, but that has passed mostly but now I find my face, neck, back hairline, eyes and around my ears to be itchy. Is this normal with hyperthyroidism?

6. Does everyone with hyperthyroid has a fast pulse, all the time?

If you have answers to any of these questions - please let me know!!

I appreciate any insights you can offer. Thanks!


----------



## I DClaire

I was told I was "hyperthyroid" but always felt like my symptoms were all over the place.

I can say, beyond a doubt, that I was never cold. I was so heat intolerant I couldn't go outside to get the mail without feeling like my brain would explode. That has not happened since I had my thyroid removed.

Weight loss might be causing you to feel so cold. I went on a popular liquid diet one time and lost a lot of weight very quickly and I started feeling like I was freezing even in the middle of summer.

I never had any visible swelling with my neck - apparently my problem was growing toward my trachea. The surgeon said he was surprised I could breathe and swallow normally but my neck appeared normal.

I had major night sweats, elevated blood pressure/pulse and palpitations and some itching but nothing significant.

Like you, nothing ever showed-up on lab tests AND my hyperthyroidism never caused any major numbers - but then my thyroid turned out to be a mess involving cysts, nodules and a little cancer.

Your test results may give you something to go with but, for me anyway, it took 2 1/2 years to really get a diagnosis...and then I feel like it was flawed.

Hang in there! Trust your intuition and don't give up until you're satisfied that your questions are being answered.


----------



## webster2

Hey Lemonade,
Some of the symptoms I can say I had when I have been hyper. Twenty plus years ago, my periods were very short, perhaps a day long. I was elated. I also lost a ton of weight then. I am 6'1' and weighed 125. Eight pounds in one week without trying. I was hyper again this time and gained weight. Strange how that can work.

Are you perspiring a lot? I was, even between my fingers. I remember buying a lot of different brands of deodorant, but still didn't have a clue what was going on.

I am not sure if the pulse is quicker all the time but it sure feels like it.

My neck was swollen this time, and not the last time.

I think some really vague symptoms of hyper and hypo can be similar. Thyroid imbalances seem to be kind of a mystery to unravel. However, you know your body best and are the best judge when something is not right.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Andros

Lemonade123 said:


> I have MANY of the symptoms of hyperthyroidism but some are the complete opposite... I am still awaiting the results of my bloodwork to confirm or exclude a thyroid problem - but while I'm waiting I'd like to prepare myself. I've had many other tests done and they are all coming back normal, so I'm running out of hope that they will find whatever is wrong with me. I'm tired of feeling so crummy and tired of not being able to put back on the weight that I lost. (I've lost about 20 pounds and at my lowest I was at 95lbs, which was really scary as I am 5' 6" - I desperately want the weight back but no matter how much I eat I gain nothing!)
> 
> Anyways, on to my questions about the "contradictory" symptoms:
> 
> 1. Can you be hyperthyroid but be cold a lot of the time? (feels like this could be due to my severe unintentional weight loss - I have no fat left!)
> 
> 2. Can you be hyperthyroid if your menstrual cycle actually gets shorter?
> 
> 3. I have night sweats, but they come and go - is this typical of hyperthyroidism?
> 
> 4. Does everyone with hyperthyroidism have a swollen or enlarged neck?
> 
> 5. What is the itching like with hyperthyroid, and where does it occur? I used to have extremely itchy legs, mostly at night, but that has passed mostly but now I find my face, neck, back hairline, eyes and around my ears to be itchy. Is this normal with hyperthyroidism?
> 
> 6. Does everyone with hyperthyroid has a fast pulse, all the time?
> 
> If you have answers to any of these questions - please let me know!!
> 
> I appreciate any insights you can offer. Thanks!


Welcome to the board! You can be hyper and cold if your ferritin is low and most of us with TD do in fact have low ferritin.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Otherwise many of the symptoms you have listed do wax and wane. Your pulse can speed up and then be normal and so on.

What tests have you had done? Could you post your most recent lab results with the ranges?

Have you had any of the tests listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

T3 Resin Uptake (hyper if high)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

High RBC, hyper
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(76)91920-6/abstract









Thanks for hopping by!


----------



## Fissy

Hi Lemonade! I've only recently been diagnosed with a thyroid problem a couple of months ago so I'm not all that knowledgeable but I share many of your symptoms so I thought I would comment.

I was tested was suspected hyperthyroidism but the results from my blood work showed very clearly that I had hypothyroidism. I dropped a huge amount of weight (I went from around 100 pounds to under 90), had night sweats, itchy legs and feet, anxiety, had an elevated pulse and palpitations as well as a lot of hyperthyroidism symptoms so, for me at least, contradictory thyroid disease symptoms exist.

The only clear hypothyroid symptom I ever actually showed was an extreme sensitivity to the cold. I would lay in bed under a stack of 5 blankets with the heating set to 30°C and still be shivering with my teeth chattering!

I hope that your blood test results hold some answers for you!


----------



## Lemonade123

Thanks for your replies everyone! I appreciate all the info and support 

I do have bouts here and there where I feel warmer than it seems I should, and of course during the night sweats  but for the most part I'm either ok or too cold temperature wise.

In my standard blood work done with my GP she said my hemoglobin was great, but my iron stores were low. That was the only abnormal result with those blood tests.

I am waiting on the results from my endocrinologist. I believe he ordered the T3, T4, TSH and he mentioned adrenals, pituitary and something else (I think). I will post the results once I receive them. Thanks for the offer to analyze them everyone 

Oh, I want to clarify - my period is the same in duration (5-7 days) but it has gotten closer together - occurring more often - most months it's 25 days now. This is the complete opposite of what you would expect with either hyperthyroid or with extreme weight loss... usually it would get lighter, further apart or disappear completely. For me the opposite, I get it more often and it's heavier and more painful!?

The other symptoms I have are:
-frequent insomnia
-early waking some days (just feel wide awake and can't get back to sleep)
-shortness of breath (Like I can't get a good deep breath) This started about 8 months ago, and has only recently started to let up a little
-periodic night sweats
-weight loss (from 118lbs to 95lbs - I'm up to 100lbs now, but it took almost a year to gain that 5lbs) Weight loss started about 3 years ago.
-I had severe gastrointestinal issues for almost 2 years - indigestion, bloating, nausea, gas and for about a year I had diarrhea and was going 3-5 times a day! This has tapered off over the past 6 months.
-At times I feel nervous physically, anxiety, irritability, feeling sad - for no reason
-sometimes I feel all pent up like I want to run around just to get rid of that "wired" feeling
-sometimes I have very mild tremors in my hands in the morning
-I have palpitations occasionally - feels like my heart skips a beat
-some nights when I have trouble sleeping it feels like my heart is beating more quickly and if I do breathing exercises to "relax" it doesn't slow down. Usually I can "control" my heart rate if I'm feeling anxious, but in these cases I can't. I just stays fast. (This has happened only a handful of times recently that I can remember)
-itchy skin (it also feels like the "lymph nodes" are itchy in my neck)
-menstrual cycle has changed (from regular 28 days to anywhere from 25 to 33 days long.) Some months it's really heavy and painful other months not

Also I should mention, all of this started after I lost a pregnancy at 19 weeks (this was in early 2008) I then had a child in 2009, born early but healthy, and lost another pregnancy at 15 weeks in 2010. I know pregnancy can wreak havoc on hormones and can affect thyroid function - so I thought it would be worth mentioning as a potential clue...

What does this sound like to you? Hyperthyroid, Hypo? Something else entirely?

I've had a colonoscopy and gastroscopy (for the severe diarrhea/gas/bloating), chest x-ray and asthma test for the shortness of breath. All these tests came back normal. I had an ultrasound on my neck last week (as I have discovered a lump in the posterior cervical lymph nodes) and he also looked at my thyroid - still awaiting results on that u/s. I'm also due to do a 24hr urine test next week.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Andros

Lemonade123 said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone! I appreciate all the info and support
> 
> I do have bouts here and there where I feel warmer than it seems I should, and of course during the night sweats  but for the most part I'm either ok or too cold temperature wise.
> 
> In my standard blood work done with my GP she said my hemoglobin was great, but my iron stores were low. That was the only abnormal result with those blood tests.
> 
> I am waiting on the results from my endocrinologist. I believe he ordered the T3, T4, TSH and he mentioned adrenals, pituitary and something else (I think). I will post the results once I receive them. Thanks for the offer to analyze them everyone
> 
> Oh, I want to clarify - my period is the same in duration (5-7 days) but it has gotten closer together - occurring more often - most months it's 25 days now. This is the complete opposite of what you would expect with either hyperthyroid or with extreme weight loss... usually it would get lighter, further apart or disappear completely. For me the opposite, I get it more often and it's heavier and more painful!?
> 
> The other symptoms I have are:
> -frequent insomnia
> -early waking some days (just feel wide awake and can't get back to sleep)
> -shortness of breath (Like I can't get a good deep breath) This started about 8 months ago, and has only recently started to let up a little
> -periodic night sweats
> -weight loss (from 118lbs to 95lbs - I'm up to 100lbs now, but it took almost a year to gain that 5lbs) Weight loss started about 3 years ago.
> -I had severe gastrointestinal issues for almost 2 years - indigestion, bloating, nausea, gas and for about a year I had diarrhea and was going 3-5 times a day! This has tapered off over the past 6 months.
> -At times I feel nervous physically, anxiety, irritability, feeling sad - for no reason
> -sometimes I feel all pent up like I want to run around just to get rid of that "wired" feeling
> -sometimes I have very mild tremors in my hands in the morning
> -I have palpitations occasionally - feels like my heart skips a beat
> -some nights when I have trouble sleeping it feels like my heart is beating more quickly and if I do breathing exercises to "relax" it doesn't slow down. Usually I can "control" my heart rate if I'm feeling anxious, but in these cases I can't. I just stays fast. (This has happened only a handful of times recently that I can remember)
> -itchy skin (it also feels like the "lymph nodes" are itchy in my neck)
> -menstrual cycle has changed (from regular 28 days to anywhere from 25 to 33 days long.) Some months it's really heavy and painful other months not
> 
> Also I should mention, all of this started after I lost a pregnancy at 19 weeks (this was in early 2008) I then had a child in 2009, born early but healthy, and lost another pregnancy at 15 weeks in 2010. I know pregnancy can wreak havoc on hormones and can affect thyroid function - so I thought it would be worth mentioning as a potential clue...
> 
> What does this sound like to you? Hyperthyroid, Hypo? Something else entirely?
> 
> I've had a colonoscopy and gastroscopy (for the severe diarrhea/gas/bloating), chest x-ray and asthma test for the shortness of breath. All these tests came back normal. I had an ultrasound on my neck last week (as I have discovered a lump in the posterior cervical lymph nodes) and he also looked at my thyroid - still awaiting results on that u/s. I'm also due to do a 24hr urine test next week.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I say definitely hyperthyroid and I hope you get set up for RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) for not only the rate of uptake but to have a look see for anything remotely suspicious of cancer. Don't like the lymph node dealy at all!

Were there any comments as a result of your ultra-sound? Have they scheduled a biopsy (FNA;fine needle aspiration) in lieu of RAIU?

Giving birth or losing a baby by spontaneous abortion (and I am so sorry for your loss) is considered a trauma. Trauma can and will trigger what is already lying dormant. There is a genetic/familial disposition towards autoimmune although no 2 family members have the same thing, you will find there probably is a lot of autoimmune in your family background.


----------



## Lemonade123

The technician said he couldn't see anything where the lump was, but he didn't mention anything about the thyroid. Guess I'll have to wait for the doctor to have a look at the images. *sigh* more waiting...

My mother suffers from hypothyroid, but other than that I don't know of any other family members with thyroid diseases.

Oh I forgot to mention too (not sure if they are at all related to any of this):
-ringing in my ears (occasional) - but I assume that's because of my jaw issues (TMJ)
-whooshing in my ears that dulls my hearing at times because it's so loud (occasional)

What is a normal resting heart rate? I never take my pulse, but I thought maybe I would try just to see if it is in fact faster than normal folks. It's been so long that this has been going on that maybe I'm just used to the speed of my heart  When and how is the best way to get your "resting" heartrate?

Thanks again


----------



## Andros

Lemonade123 said:


> The technician said he couldn't see anything where the lump was, but he didn't mention anything about the thyroid. Guess I'll have to wait for the doctor to have a look at the images. *sigh* more waiting...
> 
> My mother suffers from hypothyroid, but other than that I don't know of any other family members with thyroid diseases.
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention too (not sure if they are at all related to any of this):
> -ringing in my ears (occasional) - but I assume that's because of my jaw issues (TMJ)
> -whooshing in my ears that dulls my hearing at times because it's so loud (occasional)
> 
> What is a normal resting heart rate? I never take my pulse, but I thought maybe I would try just to see if it is in fact faster than normal folks. It's been so long that this has been going on that maybe I'm just used to the speed of my heart  When and how is the best way to get your "resting" heartrate?
> 
> Thanks again


Yes to the added symptoms. Autoimmune encompasses thyroid, diabetes, rheumatoid arthritus, Sjogren's, Lupus, Scleroderma, Reynaud's, MCTD (mixed connective tissue disorder), Chron's, IBS.................; did I forget anything? Yikes.

Like I say, everyone manifests in a different way but the autoimmune propensity lies in the genetics.

Around 60 is pretty normal for resting heart beat for most folks if they are not atheletic.


----------



## Lemonade123

Oh really hmmmm... I guess I assumed that to be considered a fast heart rate it needed to be really racing, and feel frantic and pounding like 120bpm. haha! 

I've taken mine a few times this afternoon (sometimes sitting up and twice laying in bed - just to make sure it wasn't a fluke). It's always between approx. 77-84. That does seem kind of fast... funny, if someone asked me (and I think a few docs have) if I thought I had a fast heart rate I would say no. I'll try again later and see if it's slowed at all.

None of the autoimmune sound familiar in my family... but my mum's parents are/were pretty closed lipped about medical history (for some reason) so I'm not too sure what there is on that side. I'll talk to my dad, see if there is anything of interest there.

Thanks Andros!


----------



## webster2

Lemonade123 said:


> T
> 
> Oh, I want to clarify - my period is the same in duration (5-7 days) but it has gotten closer together - occurring more often - most months it's 25 days now. This is the complete opposite of what you would expect with either hyperthyroid or with extreme weight loss... usually it would get lighter, further apart or disappear completely. For me the opposite, I get it more often and it's heavier and more painful!?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I am so sorry about your miscarriages. Those are always hard.

It is strange how all of these symptoms appear. I had very light periods the first time I was DX hyper. Years later, I began to have what you are describing. No one ever checked my thyroid. Tried progesterone and that made it much worse, so off to have a hysterectomy.

In the past few days, I have begun to wonder if maybe it was thyroid all along. Don't get me wrong I was delighted to have a hysterectomy at the time but still I wonder...

Between, 1981 and 1990, we lost 5 pregnancies, not quite as far along as you were. In 1990, it was discovered that I was hyperthyroid. I had half out, and one year less two days, we had a son. My children are 11 years and 11 days apart in age. We sure didn't plan it that way! I was never tested for thyroid imbalance after any of the miscarriages, just told maybe an incompetent cervix.

I wish thyroid testing was almost first on the list of what doctors test people presenting with these vague symptoms. It certainly would save a lot of heartache. Not to mention all of the people that don't feel well and are being blown off by their doctors.

Sorry I got off on a tangent, but I do hope you will find the correct treatment and feel better very soon.


----------



## ctob

Lemonade when I was hospitalized my heart rate was at its highest 141. I asked what the "serious danger zone" was and they said above 150 can get pretty scary. They said between 70 and 100 is ok but 100 at rest alarmed my nurse practitioner and I thought I pulled a muscle in my chest but it was really a fast beating heart. I had all of your symptoms but when I could not longer keep food or drink down and was losing two to three pounds daily they told me to go to emergency and they admitted me. I was treated by a hospitalist and thank goodness. He referred me to an endocrinologist who I see for the 2nd time this week. I have discovered that hospitalist doctors are highly trained to treat inpatients and be in close communication with the type of specialist one needs while in hospital and they run all kinds of tests because they are in the dark as to what is wrong if they have no history. They probably act a lot faster than doctors in most doctors offices do after all they want you to get diagnosed and out of there as fast as possible. I had already been to the primary care doctor and they were very slow to act.

You being here and already seeing an endocrinologist should get you going on the path you need to be on. Make sure you tell him everything you told us.

With me now, I alternate between being too hot and too cold and that goes on when I am resting. When I am active I need to dress lightly but winter hasn't arrived yet so I don't know yet about then.

I also lost weight but I lost 40 pounds in six week period so I think I got really sick really fast and ignored the earlier symptoms chalked it up to stress and didn't seek help till I collapsed physically.

There are often urgent care centers or immediate care centers where you can get checked out for your heart rate if it concerns you and even hospital emergency when you can't see your endocrinologist. It can become a serious medical emergency if left untreated. If you know how to take your pulse all the better. I hope you are not still losing weight. Now that I am being treated I am gaining back weight and have a huge appetite. I hope I don't go in the other direction.

I discovered that my sister was suffering from Chohn's disease years ago and it never dawned on me to get checked out for any autoimmune diseases and I also found out my mother had a thyroid problem when she was much younger. It is good to share this information among family members because it might save a life or help diagnose someone sooner.

Good luck in your recovery. All of those symptoms did not last once prescribed medication by hospitalist and then endocrinologist. I am still very anxious though and still recovering from my weakness so have to be patient as it can take time. Still trying to deal with it myself. Hope your endo doc works out for you and don't hesitate to get emergency medical help if you are experiencing severe symptoms. From all my own research and reading most of us get better and the before treatment part is much worse. Some of the lucky ones get diagnosed before symptoms but that wasn't me.


----------



## Lemonade123

Thanks ctob and webster2 for your replies. I appreciate you taking the time to tell me your stories. It's helpful to hear personal stories... helps me feel like I'm not alone, and put things in perspective.

Today I'm feeling a little down and depressed. Not sure if it's the weather or if it's frustration of having to wait so long for an answer. Feel like it's been going on forever... 3 years and still no further ahead in finding the problem.

Before I took my shower today I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and was really taken aback again by how skinny I've gotten. I hate it. I found a few new bones that stick out that I hadn't noticed before. I am not used to being so uncomfortable with my physical looks. I was always thin, but this is way out of hand. I used to have a bum, boobs and a few nice curves... now I feel like a skeleton covered in skin... *sigh* sorry... just having a pity party today  I remember back when the weight started to drop off really rapidly about a year and half ago, I thought there was some soot or something on my face, but it was actually the shadows from my cheek bones! I was stunned... even now - it catches me off guard some times. I look so pale and blah, skinny and sort of sickly... booo... 

Any way - I spoke with my dad today. He was asking me about any updates. So I was telling him that I had been to see the endo and all that. Then we got to talking about his medical history. He told me he had a benign tumor in his thyroid in his thirties and had half his thyroid removed. This was news to me!! Would this increase my chances of having a thyroid issue as well? Also, not sure if I mentioned it before but my mother is hypothyroid. I believe this type of stuff runs in families... Any insights?

I will be mentioning this to my endo as well because when I had my appt with him, I did not know of his thyroid history.

Anyway thanks for reading...  I guess some days feeling sick just takes it's toll emotionally. Nice to have a place to vent it out.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## webster2

Gosh, I am really sorry to hear that you are not getting the help that you need. I am a firm believer that thyroid issues do run in families. My grandmother had them. My mother refuses to get checked but has osteoporosis, which can be a side effect of thyroid troubles, my daughter's TSH is 3.53 and she is not willing to admit there might be a problem. Hang in there! I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Octavia

webster2 said:


> It is strange how all of these symptoms appear. I had very light periods the first time I was DX hyper. Years later, I began to have what you are describing. No one ever checked my thyroid. Tried progesterone and that made it much worse, so off to have a hysterectomy.
> 
> In the past few days, I have begun to wonder if maybe it was thyroid all along. Don't get me wrong I was delighted to have a hysterectomy at the time but still I wonder...


My mother had a hysterectomy for what turned out to be thyroid issues!



webster2 said:


> Between, 1981 and 1990, we lost 5 pregnancies, not quite as far along as you were. In 1990, it was discovered that I was hyperthyroid.
> 
> I wish thyroid testing was almost first on the list of what doctors test people presenting with these vague symptoms.


First, this makes me very sad...so easily avoidable.

And I totally agree - why is the thyroid not a primary suspect more often?


----------



## webster2

Octavia said:


> My mother had a hysterectomy for what turned out to be thyroid issues!
> 
> First, this makes me very sad...so easily avoidable.
> 
> And I totally agree - why is the thyroid not a primary suspect more often?


Wow, I am getting pretty convinced my troubles were thyroid and not uterine related. How was your mother's thyroid imbalance discovered?

Thank you. Yes, I agree...perhaps totally avoidable, but my second child would not be here if it had been corrected.

I am becoming rather vocal when people tell me they aren't feeling well. I keep saying " have your thyroid checked". I wish doctors would think that way. So many people suffer needlessly.


----------



## ctob

Lemonade pity party all you want without apology. You have been through a lot. I encouraged all of my daughters to get checked out and do so each year for thyroid problems once this happened to me. I have read that there is a genetic link for a predisposition to thyroid problems in families or other autoimmune diseases but it sure sounds like you are hyper. I am hoping they get to the diagnosis soon. You are wasting away and if this doc you are seeing asks you to get blood tests which he should, get them right away and ask for the results.

I was lucky in a way to be in the hospital because they are very aggressive with testing to get to the bottom of things quickly. I felt like you do now before I collapsed. I could no longer eat anything and was going through starvation and it was very scary. It has been a long time for you to be sick and you have lost so much and deserve for all of this to be over. Your depression should improve once you feel better physically I think.

You are dealing with a lot right now. I had to be hospitalized before my doctor could talk to me about the lab test results but it was very obvious with the numbers I was in serious trouble. Act quickly with this so you do not have to suffer much longer. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Andros

Lemonade123 said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone! I appreciate all the info and support
> 
> I do have bouts here and there where I feel warmer than it seems I should, and of course during the night sweats  but for the most part I'm either ok or too cold temperature wise.
> 
> In my standard blood work done with my GP she said my hemoglobin was great, but my iron stores were low. That was the only abnormal result with those blood tests.
> 
> I am waiting on the results from my endocrinologist. I believe he ordered the T3, T4, TSH and he mentioned adrenals, pituitary and something else (I think). I will post the results once I receive them. Thanks for the offer to analyze them everyone
> 
> Oh, I want to clarify - my period is the same in duration (5-7 days) but it has gotten closer together - occurring more often - most months it's 25 days now. This is the complete opposite of what you would expect with either hyperthyroid or with extreme weight loss... usually it would get lighter, further apart or disappear completely. For me the opposite, I get it more often and it's heavier and more painful!?
> 
> The other symptoms I have are:
> -frequent insomnia
> -early waking some days (just feel wide awake and can't get back to sleep)
> -shortness of breath (Like I can't get a good deep breath) This started about 8 months ago, and has only recently started to let up a little
> -periodic night sweats
> -weight loss (from 118lbs to 95lbs - I'm up to 100lbs now, but it took almost a year to gain that 5lbs) Weight loss started about 3 years ago.
> -I had severe gastrointestinal issues for almost 2 years - indigestion, bloating, nausea, gas and for about a year I had diarrhea and was going 3-5 times a day! This has tapered off over the past 6 months.
> -At times I feel nervous physically, anxiety, irritability, feeling sad - for no reason
> -sometimes I feel all pent up like I want to run around just to get rid of that "wired" feeling
> -sometimes I have very mild tremors in my hands in the morning
> -I have palpitations occasionally - feels like my heart skips a beat
> -some nights when I have trouble sleeping it feels like my heart is beating more quickly and if I do breathing exercises to "relax" it doesn't slow down. Usually I can "control" my heart rate if I'm feeling anxious, but in these cases I can't. I just stays fast. (This has happened only a handful of times recently that I can remember)
> -itchy skin (it also feels like the "lymph nodes" are itchy in my neck)
> -menstrual cycle has changed (from regular 28 days to anywhere from 25 to 33 days long.) Some months it's really heavy and painful other months not
> 
> Also I should mention, all of this started after I lost a pregnancy at 19 weeks (this was in early 2008) I then had a child in 2009, born early but healthy, and lost another pregnancy at 15 weeks in 2010. I know pregnancy can wreak havoc on hormones and can affect thyroid function - so I thought it would be worth mentioning as a potential clue...
> 
> What does this sound like to you? Hyperthyroid, Hypo? Something else entirely?
> 
> I've had a colonoscopy and gastroscopy (for the severe diarrhea/gas/bloating), chest x-ray and asthma test for the shortness of breath. All these tests came back normal. I had an ultrasound on my neck last week (as I have discovered a lump in the posterior cervical lymph nodes) and he also looked at my thyroid - still awaiting results on that u/s. I'm also due to do a 24hr urine test next week.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Make sure you get the ranges when you post your lab results. Different labs use different ranges.


----------



## Lemonade123

Well I heard back from the my endo's office (left a message yesterday about wanting to know if my results were in) and she said the results are in! Yay! However she said "everything's fine" on the results - nothing out of the ordinary. Mind you she's the receptionist and I don't know if she knows what she's looking at  I've requested they print a copy and I'm going to go pick them up after my daugther's nap. I'll post the results when I get back.

I'm feeling pretty disappointed already though... if there is nothing in these results then I don't know what the heck I'm going to do next... I feel like I've had every test under the sun. How can everything say "normal" and I feel so sick and have lost so much weight and can't gain it back... *sigh*

I guess I have to wait and look at these results (and have you guys interpret them for me . Hopefully they show something!?


----------



## Lemonade123

Well here are my lab results. Not looking too promising in terms of finding the problem here. Everything looks so "normal"... However, let me know your thoughts on the results:

TSH 2.24 mU/L (0.30-5.60)
FT4 10.6 pmol/L (7.0-17.0)
FT3 4.5 pmol/L (3.3-6.0)

I also got results for Na, K, Cl, Carbon Dioxide, Anion Gap, Creatinine, e GFR (MDRD), ACTH, Cortisol, Prolactin, LH, FSH. Let me know if any of these numbers would be useful to post as well.

They only gave me the top portion of the results, the page was cut in half, so I didn't get any of the comments that were listed, or maybe there were other results listed. Not sure, but anyway this is what I have so far.

Thanks for your time and insight.


----------



## Andros

Lemonade123 said:


> Well here are my lab results. Not looking too promising in terms of finding the problem here. Everything looks so "normal"... However, let me know your thoughts on the results:
> 
> TSH 2.24 mU/L (0.30-5.60)
> FT4 10.6 pmol/L (7.0-17.0)
> FT3 4.5 pmol/L (3.3-6.0)
> 
> I also got results for Na, K, Cl, Carbon Dioxide, Anion Gap, Creatinine, e GFR (MDRD), ACTH, Cortisol, Prolactin, LH, FSH. Let me know if any of these numbers would be useful to post as well.
> 
> They only gave me the top portion of the results, the page was cut in half, so I didn't get any of the comments that were listed, or maybe there were other results listed. Not sure, but anyway this is what I have so far.
> 
> Thanks for your time and insight.


Those labs do point to hypo at this time w/ the FREE T3 being below the mid-range of 4.6. It is desirable to have the FREE T3 about 1/4 above the mid-range.

It is a shame your doc runs all these other tests but avoids thyroid antibodies and immunoglobulins.

Do bear in mind that many of us do a lot of flip flopping back and forth between hypo and hyer w/ the above lab results being in "range" the whole time.


----------

